# RETIRED BIKES OR TRIKES



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

PICS U TAKEN, FOUND OR PICS FROM MAGAZINES

FROM ANY CLASS ANY TYPE OF BIKE :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

nice topic, ill try to dig some up!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

jokers wild 2........ (That picture is without all the custom parts.)


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 7 2007, 09:45 PM~9179500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i remember when this was featured


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

good topic.im looking for a trike from houston thats purple and green. rims i believe are gold


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Nov 7 2007, 09:45 PM~9179508
> *i remember when this was featured
> *


july of 03 i believe it was....... it was my homie's bike he has the frame still with some added mods to it... he offered to sell it to me...... we built that bike in his back yard did the tank with a rivet gun (we were like 14-16 years old) then upgraded to a 110 amp welder from walmart and did the whole rear section and had some guy do the chopped seat post.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

the last version








everyones fave!








just a paint pic, but nice indeed!


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

WAS PHOTOGRAPHED FOR LRB PUT WAS NEVER PUT IN THE MAGAZINE


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i have to many to post


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 7 2007, 10:58 PM~9179633
> *i have  to many to post
> *


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

all 3 are retired


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

exclusive pics eric, anybody got pics of jokers revenge


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

all of these are


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

never seen a good pic of this besides lrb


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

IMG]http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q79/chrisz714/Picture107.jpg[/IMG] :tears:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chris23_@Nov 7 2007, 11:22 PM~9179860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 7 2007, 10:07 PM~9179714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is some artistic shit, i like.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

one of my all time favorites


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

what happened to new joke bc


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

is there still a legions la chapter


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Nov 7 2007, 11:14 PM~9180757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 8 2007, 12:32 AM~9180833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Nov 8 2007, 02:05 AM~9180697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i dont think that one is retired


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Nov 8 2007, 06:43 AM~9179487
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Jester Show was bad ass back in the day but today it not good at all :nosad: The plating is faded , the tires are dirty as hell, and the bike has just not been properly maintained. That is one of the bikes that got me interested in doing a 16" Radical


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 8 2007, 06:44 PM~9185863
> *Jester Show was bad ass back in the day but today it not good at all :nosad:  The plating is faded , the tires are dirty as hell, and the bike has just not been properly maintained.  That is one of the bikes that got me interested in doing a 16" Radical
> *



dis one showed dis past weekend at the los mag.....no display but jus showed with his club.......needs a lil lovin', but still a nice frame


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Nov 7 2007, 11:24 PM~9180798
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who said this was retired :biggrin:


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 8 2007, 05:44 PM~9185863
> *Jester Show was bad ass back in the day but today it not good at all :nosad:  The plating is faded , the tires are dirty as hell, and the bike has just not been properly maintained.  That is one of the bikes that got me interested in doing a 16" Radical
> *


I never liked that bike for some reason.


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Nov 8 2007, 10:03 PM~9187829
> *dis one showed dis past weekend at the los mag.....no display but jus showed with his club.......needs a lil lovin', but still a nice frame
> *


I HAVE THAT BIKE. IS GETING NEW PAINT AND NEW PARTS .THATS IF I DONT SELL IT :biggrin:


----------



## lowbike1 (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Nov 7 2007, 09:28 PM~9179918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anymore pics of this bike??


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

THERES A BIKE IN THAT PICTURE? :uh:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

this is a cool ass pic


































this got sold in ebay


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I see a flat tire :nono:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

best pic ive seen
where did u get this from :0


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 9 2007, 01:21 AM~9188687
> *who said this was retired :biggrin:
> *


HAVNT SEEN IT LATELY


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

man i love all them O.G. bikes my current schwinn frame is gonna be done up O.G.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Nov 12 2007, 02:11 PM~9210631
> *best pic ive seen
> where did u get this from :0
> 
> ...


what made these two disappear


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Nov 12 2007, 02:11 PM~9210631
> *best pic ive seen
> where did u get this from :0
> 
> ...


what made these two disappear


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 7 2007, 10:07 PM~9179714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TOTAL KNOCK OUT IS PROBALLY TRASHED NOW


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> Good to know im still remembered


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

View My Video


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Nov 19 2007, 08:49 PM~9261865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dont look retired to me


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 19 2007, 07:54 PM~9261904
> *dont look retired to me
> 
> 
> ...


its not the same


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

NOT RETIRED BUT THIS IS A SWEET ASS PIC


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Nov 19 2007, 07:07 PM~9261991
> *its not the same
> *


kinda tru cus it used tohave a big ass turn table for a lil ass bike n shit
and it had mannys ttwisted parts
so fuck ur self wite boy


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 19 2007, 10:07 PM~9262874
> *kinda tru cus it used tohave a big ass turn table for a lil ass bike n shit
> and it had mannys ttwisted parts
> so fuck ur self wite boy
> *


LMAO


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 19 2007, 10:07 PM~9262874
> *kinda tru cus it used tohave a big ass turn table for a lil ass bike n shit
> and it had mannys ttwisted parts
> so fuck ur self wite boy
> *


LMAO


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

anyone got a pic of the leprechaun bike or space age cruiser from houston?


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

DANNY D: LIFESTYLE C.C.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

LOOK AT THE MOTHAFUCKIN WHEELS


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

GOT TO GIVE THANKS TO J.WEST FOR THE RIMS


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Nov 20 2007, 01:26 AM~9264253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where did this come from?


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

looks like from a lowrider magazine DVD


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Nov 20 2007, 04:25 PM~9268000
> *Where did this come from?
> *


boulevard tour 2000 miami


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I must look for it. This pic was from Tampa due to the background behind the display. I will look for it. Thanks.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Nov 21 2007, 02:09 PM~9275042
> *I must look for it. This pic was from Tampa due to the background behind the display. I will look for it. Thanks.
> *



THERE IS A TWO-DISC DVD THAT HAS AN INTERVIEW WITH EITHER YOU OR YOUR DAD, I THINK IT WAS YOUR DAD FROM ONE OF THE SHOWS.......


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

RETIRED!!!

BUT theres one more surprise in the making!
I say no more!


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Was in the process in re-doing! :uh:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Dec 2 2007, 08:18 AM~9353882
> *Was in the process in re-doing! :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


damn i remember this pic its hella old


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 21 2007, 03:56 PM~9275411
> *THERE IS A TWO-DISC DVD THAT HAS AN INTERVIEW WITH EITHER YOU OR YOUR DAD, I THINK IT WAS YOUR DAD FROM ONE OF THE SHOWS.......
> *


dont be talking about his dad! :biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Nov 19 2007, 10:33 PM~9263760
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wish it was mine... :yessad:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Nov 20 2007, 04:49 AM~9261865
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Lil Devil was never retired :twak:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 4 2007, 07:36 PM~9374167
> *Lil Devil was never retired :twak:
> *


yeah it is, its not the same bike anymore


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 21 2007, 02:56 PM~9275411
> *THERE IS A TWO-DISC DVD THAT HAS AN INTERVIEW WITH EITHER YOU OR YOUR DAD, I THINK IT WAS YOUR DAD FROM ONE OF THE SHOWS.......
> *


tacos on there too


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

View My Video


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

my bad

View My Video


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: i like this old video...


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

too bad it blury


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Dec 12 2007, 05:52 PM~9438455
> *my bad
> 
> View My Video
> *



what movie was that


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

95 supershow


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Nov 19 2007, 10:50 PM~9263929
> *DANNY D: LIFESTYLE C.C.
> 
> 
> ...




any other full color pics of "Claim Jumper"


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 20 2007, 07:59 PM~9495969
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

i bet this bike is fucked up now


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

damm you can't compare the bikes out now with the bikes back in the day!!!

i would have loved to live in the usa back in those days :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

that chicago chapter fk girl bike is wat inspired me to do a girl bike


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 25 2007, 07:27 PM~9530455
> *that chicago chapter fk girl bike is wat inspired me to do a girl bike
> *


ive seen it its in bad shape the frame is bent


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

retired for good


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

how did you get pics of my club bike


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 25 2007, 10:00 PM~9531078
> *how did you get pics of my club bike
> *


:ugh:

when it was at my shop and i displayed it at shows n shit


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 25 2007, 10:01 PM~9531097
> *:ugh:
> 
> when it was at my shop and i displayed it at shows n shit
> *


 :angry: you could always be in my club. 1 deep b.c


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 25 2007, 10:02 PM~9531102
> *:angry:  you could always be in my club. 1 deep b.c
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 25 2007, 10:15 PM~9531201
> *
> *



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=381688


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 25 2007, 06:03 PM~9529529
> *damm you can't compare the bikes out now with the bikes back in the day!!!
> 
> i would have loved to live in the usa back in those days  :biggrin:
> *


bikes today aint shit compared to the ones from the past


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Dec 26 2007, 09:35 PM~9535049
> *
> 
> 
> ...


More pics (big) of twisted toy???


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

Michael J. Zone Recreation Center at 6301 Lorain


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Dec 29 2007, 10:51 PM~9562266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i always liked that bike and that pic. wonder were it is now


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 31 2007, 01:28 AM~9570855
> *i always liked that bike and that pic. wonder were it is now
> *


i think thats a duplicate


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

when was the last time anyone seen the lopez's


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

an old az favorite :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Dec 25 2007, 01:57 PM~9528990
> *i bet this bike is fucked up now
> 
> 
> ...


NOT QUITE,ITS STILL THE SAME,ITS IN A MEXICAN RESTURANT IN VEGAS,I THINK ITS CALLED PINK TACO..


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Big shout out to my homie John West! We kicked it big time in NYC about 1 month before this show in 2001!!! This is the way Radica Bikes should be today!


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

CASINO DREAMIN!! ULTIMATE IN LOWRIDER BICYCLE BUILDING!!!

WORD ON THE STREETS IS HE IS COMING BACK, DONT KNOW WHEN BUT HE WILL BE BACK!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Jason Boegoff!!! OG, first Lowrider Bicycle in South Florida with disc brakes! :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Tears of a Clown!


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Radical Scooter :uh:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Outter Limits

One of the best trikes in its time to set some of the trends we use today!


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Prophecy


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

IS WOLVERINE REALLY RETIRED???

WASSUP CHRIS & PETE!! I MISS THIS ONE!


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

awesome pics WD68.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

DAZZA!! MAN THIS IS A THROW BACK FOR REAL!


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

John West Wicked Dragon chillin in NYC at the OBEY YOUR THIRST SHOOT in 2001! MEMORYS!!!


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

John West, Angus West, Mike Lopez Jr, Mike Lopez Sr, Wicked Dragon, & some East Coast Lowriders chillin in NYC the last day of Sprite Obey your Thirst Shoot!


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Total Knockout The best Full Custom to date!


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Spawn getting all packed up in a crate ready to move out!


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

ANGUS WEST POPPIN COLARS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

WickedDragon68 taking a rest in the trailor, but whats in the crate is that Casino Dreamin? :uh:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Dec 31 2007, 01:07 PM~9573352
> *IS WOLVERINE REALLY RETIRED???
> 
> WASSUP CHRIS & PETE!! I MISS THIS ONE!
> ...



GOOD QUESTION.......


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

:0 :0 


> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Dec 31 2007, 02:22 PM~9574320
> *GOOD QUESTION.......
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Dec 31 2007, 02:22 PM~9574320
> *GOOD QUESTION.......
> *


W5?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

retired
 
:tears: :tears:
After 5 years in runin. Knights of Pleasure's first bike to be retired!


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Dec 31 2007, 01:18 PM~9573434
> *John West, Angus West, Mike Lopez Jr, Mike Lopez Sr, Wicked Dragon, & some East Coast Lowriders chillin in NYC the last day of Sprite Obey your Thirst Shoot!
> 
> 
> ...


where did yall shoot the commercial


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Dec 31 2007, 12:18 PM~9573434
> *John West, Angus West, Mike Lopez Jr, Mike Lopez Sr, Wicked Dragon, & some East Coast Lowriders chillin in NYC the last day of Sprite Obey your Thirst Shoot!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 31 2007, 03:47 PM~9574498
> *W5?
> *


WOULD BE W4.....IF.......


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jan 1 2008, 03:27 PM~9581298
> *WOULD BE W4.....IF.......
> *


sorry


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jan 1 2008, 03:27 PM~9581298
> *WOULD BE W4.....IF.......
> *



hmmmm...... :uh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Dec 31 2007, 09:35 PM~9573105
> *NOT QUITE,ITS STILL THE SAME,ITS IN A MEXICAN RESTURANT IN VEGAS,I THINK ITS CALLED PINK TACO..
> *


No it was sold to a Mex restaurant in Philly, PA


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Dec 25 2007, 05:13 PM~9529264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I BUILT THIS BIKE it's still alive but in the TRIKE DIVISION


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

is this casino dreamin


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 1 2008, 01:13 AM~9574721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not digging the patterns on that car in the back :nosad:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jan 8 2008, 04:06 PM~9640957
> *is this casino dreamin
> 
> 
> ...


please tell me youre joking :uh:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 8 2008, 05:48 PM~9641655
> *please tell me youre joking :uh:
> *


some one said that was the first bike built by the owner of casino dreamin. :dunno:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 8 2008, 04:09 PM~9640979
> *I'm not digging the patterns on that car in the back :nosad:
> *



that's that texas type shit.... lol


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 9 2008, 02:54 AM~9641703
> *some one said that was the first bike built by the owner of casino dreamin.  :dunno:
> *


Yes that was the first bike Mike Lopez built. He went from doing that to building the 4 time Bike of the Year a year later, homie did his homework on what it takes to win


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2+Jan 8 2008, 05:54 PM~9641703-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it was mikes bike. i think it was called "candy man"


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 8 2008, 05:48 PM~9641655
> *please tell me youre joking :uh:
> *


no u dont get what im asking, did bike go on to become casino dreamin

like twisted toy and pinnancle


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 9 2008, 03:23 AM~9641947
> *it was mikes bike.  i think it was called "candy man"
> *


Yes



> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jan 9 2008, 04:22 AM~9642471
> *no u dont get what im asking, did bike go on to become casino dreamin
> 
> like twisted toy and pinnancle
> *


No I don't think so I think he parted out Candy Man. He may have used those same wheels to start it :dunno:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 8 2008, 05:58 PM~9641756
> *Yes that was the first bike Mike Lopez built.  He went from doing that to building the 4 time Bike of the Year a year later, homie did his homework on what it takes to win
> *


homeboy found a loop hole n the rules and built a clean azz bike is why he is a four time champ....not taking away from the bike still one of the best


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

bump


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Nov 7 2007, 10:05 PM~9179695
> *
> 
> 
> ...



latin active was on ebay a few weeks back for 100 but he took it off


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 8 2008, 05:09 PM~9640979
> *I'm not digging the patterns on that car in the back :nosad:
> *


ok and your point is? That car has a very big fan base down here! :nicoderm:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 11 2008, 01:32 AM~10140561
> *ok and your point is? That car has a very big fan base down here! :nicoderm:
> *


his point is tht paint job sucks


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

Anyone got pictures of the bike Gold Rush? if so please post them up.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Mar 11 2008, 05:44 PM~10144707
> *his point is tht paint job sucks
> *


i guess it dont suck that bad


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 12 2008, 11:05 AM~10150562
> *i guess it dont suck that bad
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :nicoderm:


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Mar 11 2008, 09:25 PM~10148314
> *Anyone got pictures of the bike Gold Rush? if so please post them up.
> *


??????????


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Jan 8 2008, 08:26 PM~9642516
> *homeboy found a loop hole n the rules and built a clean azz bike is why he is a four time champ....not taking away from the bike still one of the best
> *


how do you figure???? you end that statement with "not taking away from the bike" , yes you are by saying that shit, that bike was waaaaayyyyyyy ahead of its time, that bike, if it were to come back out the way it last showed, could still hold its own...i guarantee that much....that fucker was bad!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 12 2008, 10:29 PM~10155405
> *how do you figure???? you end that statement with "not taking away from the bike" , yes you are by saying that shit, that bike was waaaaayyyyyyy ahead of its time, that bike, if it were to come back out the way it last showed, could still hold its own...i guarantee that much....that fucker was bad!
> *


Pinnacle wood wax that ass though. :biggrin:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

yes the bike was and still is bad, but dat exactly wat happenend........everybody says dis and dat bout the bike but there is a lot of truth out there untold.....people who never got paid n full for parts, paint jobs dat didnt cost as much as wat has been told, but like i said a loop hole n the ruls gave him four years straight......if the ruled was implied sooner den their would be now four year champ..


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 12 2008, 10:35 PM~10155489
> *Pinnacle wood wax that ass though.  :biggrin:
> *


yeah probably so....but look at the time frame of these two bikes and when they came out....that makes a world of difference


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

and the loop hole is?


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Mar 12 2008, 10:42 PM~10155594
> *yes the bike was and still is bad, but dat exactly wat happenend........everybody says dis and dat bout the bike but there is a lot of truth out there untold.....people who never got paid n full for parts, paint jobs dat didnt cost as much as wat has been told, but like i said a loop hole n the ruls gave him four years straight......if the ruled was implied sooner den their would be now four year champ..
> *


how is that a loop hole though, i mean everyone else out there who was building bikes during them four years, had four years to beat him, and nobody did, thats not a loop hole, thats staying on top of your game, if you ask me...


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

they limited the times u can win bike of the year after the second win......so gave him his 3rd and 4th win


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

fo sho


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

how many people here have seen both of them in person?





i have :biggrin: 


both are unbelieveable.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 12 2008, 10:47 PM~10155654
> *how many people here have seen both of them in person?
> i have :biggrin:
> both are unbelieveable.
> *


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 12 2008, 09:45 PM~10155632
> *how is that a loop hole though, i mean everyone else out there who was building bikes during them four years, had four years to beat him, and nobody did, thats not a loop hole, thats staying on top of your game, if you ask me...
> *



which is true too....but if the changed would have happend sooner the the history would be different....like i said the bike is tihgt i jus wish the real people invloved w/ wrk on the bike would of got their spotlight too........still an all time favorite bike


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Mar 12 2008, 10:49 PM~10155686
> *which is true too....but if the changed would have happend sooner the the history would be different....like i said the bike is tihgt i jus wish the real people invloved w/ wrk on the bike would of got their spotlight too........still an all time favorite bike
> *


but thats in the past, the fact remains, that he was unbeatable for 4 years, i mean thats not a loop hole, to me anyways, thats like saying, if Abraham Lincoln would have been elected president sooner, slaves wouldnt have been slaves for as long as they were, does that mean that slave owners found a loop hole...or like saying if the 1990's Dallas Cowboys would've put Troy Aikman on the bench, they wouldnt have been able to win as many superbowls as they did.....does that mean they found a loop hole....no they stayed on top of their game....the way you say that can be said about anything in history....i know you aint hatin or anything im just explainin myslef...


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

i aint trippin on wat ur saying homeboy....im reading wat ur typing....u have ur feelings bout it and i have mine...no need to explain.....i knew wat u were saying from ur first post......the bike is nice a trendsetter not trying to take away from thequality of it.......dats jus d way i see it.....nobody was building on dat scale when dat bike first came out and really diddnt jus much during the four years, but added lil odds and ends......during those years dont rember anything out dat was cose to it till maybe his fourth year.......so if u think bout it only one real year of compitition.......loop hole n the rules-yes....a head of its time -yes.....either way


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

IT IS ALWAYS TALKED ABOUT HOW HE IS A FOUR TIME CHAMP....SOMETHING THAT CANT BE DUPLICATED. THE REASON IT CAN'T BE DUPLICATED IS BECAUSE OF THE 2 YEAR RULE LIMT. SEE BACK IN THE DAY WHEN THE RULE WAS FIRST ESTABLISHED IT NEVER SAID ABOUT GOING RETRO JUST FROM THAT POINT FORWARD. LOPEZ BEING A SMART MAN FOUND THIS LOOPHOLE AND WAS ABLE TO COMPETE FOR 2 MORE YEARS. SO THIS GAVE HIM SOMETHING NO OTHER BIKE CAN HAVE....4 STRAIGHT TITLES WITHOUT MAJOR CHANGES.

PINNACLE FOR EXAMPLE......MAYBE IF HE COULD COME BACK OUT HE WOULD WIN 4 IN A ROW...BUT WE WILL NEVER KNOW. OR EVEN PROPHECY......BUT WE WON'T KNOW CUZ OF THE RULE LIMIT.

CASINO WAS OUT AT THE RIGHT TIME AND STARTED THE BIKE BOOM. I CAN SAY WE HAD ONE YEAR TO COMPETE AGAINST HIM AND FINISHED SECOND TO HIM BUT WERE WITHIN 15 POINTS I BELIEVE. SO IF ALLOWED I THINK WE COULD HAVE HAD SOME GOOD SHOWDOWNS BUT DIDN'T HAPPEN SINCE HE HAD TO RETIRE.

THE BIKE IS STILL THE BENCHMARK....AND WILL BE.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

:twak: :machinegun: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

all i got to say is these are all realy nice bikes


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 12 2008, 09:29 PM~10155405
> *how do you figure???? you end that statement with "not taking away from the bike" , yes you are by saying that shit, that bike was waaaaayyyyyyy ahead of its time, that bike, if it were to come back out the way it last showed, could still hold its own...i guarantee that much....that fucker was bad!
> *


to me casino dreamin is the greatest cause people are still doing custom styles frm his bike


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 25 2007, 09:39 PM~9530929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


there was also another childs play bike,that came out in the mid 90's was featured in a lowrider issue back then..


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

A few pics i have found on the net :biggrin: .these bikes are in the Pink Taco restaurant in Las Vegas, Nevada.  
Argentinian Pride








3 Sum








Mr Blvd
















Pink Taco bike


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

nice pics man love the bikes


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Mar 13 2008, 10:18 AM~10157557
> *nice pics man love the bikes
> *


not my pics homie, just Right click on a good site and photoshopped :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

3sum is one of my favorite trikes. still looks good.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

word


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

ALL THOSE BIKES ARE IN GOOD SHAPE


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

ALL THOSE BIKES ARE IN GOOD SHAPE


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

tailgater r.i.p :angel:


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

RIP TO ALL OF YOU,AND ONE DAY WE MAY REUNITE


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Dec 31 2007, 01:01 PM~9573317
> *Prophecy
> 
> 
> ...


had a nice paint job,i just didnt like the parts


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Nov 20 2007, 12:04 AM~9264045
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what a beauty


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)

who did these rims?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SKReeCH_@Apr 28 2008, 05:31 PM~10524720
> *who did these rims?
> 
> 
> ...


i think toyshopcustomes made them


----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)

do they be up here too? do they have a web site?


----------



## mrnolimit304 (Apr 28, 2008)

these are all very nice bikes


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SKReeCH_@Apr 28 2008, 09:04 PM~10526216
> *do they be up here too? do they have a web site?
> *


Thats me!!


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Apr 26 2008, 07:27 PM~10511442
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This bike just inspered me to finishn up my 26 :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SKReeCH_@Apr 28 2008, 05:31 PM~10524720
> *who did these rims?
> 
> 
> ...


is he making a comeback


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

:0 .............................................................. :yes: 




> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Nov 7 2007, 09:02 PM~9179679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

Owner: Miguel Espinoza
Bike Name: Up In Smoke
Club: AmigoS Bike Club
Location: San Diego, CA


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Nov 7 2007, 08:26 PM~9179891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just badass.  lovin that display.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Nov 12 2007, 01:11 PM~9210631
> *best pic ive seen
> where did u get this from :0
> 
> ...


i post this pic last year it was at the last super show in sacramento ca.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 12 2008, 12:26 AM~11069856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

one more to add to the topic


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 15 2008, 09:17 AM~11351178
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WHAT NO MORE WEGO FOR YOU, YOU CANT JUST RETIRE IT, YOU WILL BRING IT OUT SOON. I SMELL BS..................... THAT LITTLE BIKE WAS LOOKING BAD ASSS DAWG.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 15 2008, 09:20 AM~11351204
> *WHAT NO MORE WEGO FOR YOU, YOU CANT JUST RETIRE IT, YOU WILL BRING IT OUT SOON. I SMELL BS..................... THAT LITTLE BIKE WAS LOOKING BAD ASSS DAWG.
> *


nope im done showing. :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 15 2008, 09:23 AM~11351226
> *nope im done showing. :0
> *


Well if you are telling the truth then let me be the first to say congratz and it was a nice showing bike you had there john


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 15 2008, 09:24 AM~11351237
> *Well if you are telling the truth then let me be the first to say congratz and it was a nice showing bike you had there john
> *


yea yea. i tried to build something different, as in a 12 bike, but i guess people just like the same ole stuff. :uh:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

x2 one of the cleanest


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 15 2008, 09:24 AM~11351237
> *Well if you are telling the truth then let me be the first to say congratz and it was a nice showing bike you had there john
> *


FO-SHO......................OH YEAH DROPEM ....TU MADRE......


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 15 2008, 09:26 AM~11351254
> *yea yea. i tried to build something different, as in a 12 bike, but i guess people just like the same ole stuff. :uh:
> *



NICE AVITAR I THOUGHT IT WAS JUANGOTTIS CHEEKS.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 15 2008, 09:27 AM~11351265
> *NICE AVITAR I THOUGHT IT WAS MY CHEEKS.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: MAS PUTO........


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## E.S.R. BIKE CLUB (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Nov 7 2007, 07:58 PM~9179623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS WAS MY FAV. BIKE GROIN UP :biggrin:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

one of my favorites is this one , my friend's bike frankie corona from Cruising Oldies Bike Club


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

one of my favorites is this one , my friend's bike frankie corona from Cruising Oldies Bike Club


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@May 9 2009, 10:18 PM~13840176
> *one of my favorites is this one , my friend's bike frankie corona from Cruising Oldies Bike Club
> 
> 
> ...


this was cool until he went radica;


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Mar 13 2008, 12:18 AM~10157125
> *there was also another childs play bike,that came out in the mid 90's was featured in a lowrider issue back then..
> *


there are several....


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

who remembers this bike?.........EVIL WAYS Ramon mercado owner Lynwood CA


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Dec 31 2007, 01:18 PM~9573434
> *John West, Angus West, Mike Lopez Jr, Mike Lopez Sr, Wicked Dragon, & some East Coast Lowriders chillin in NYC the last day of Sprite Obey your Thirst Shoot!
> 
> 
> ...


where can i find that vidoe of the commercial?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@May 10 2009, 05:52 PM~13845266
> *where can i find that vidoe of the commercial?
> *


http://myspace.com/vintagekings. to the right.


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)

Is this bike still aaround?


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

bump


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Apr 26 2008, 09:27 PM~10511442
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man thats my favorite cruiser of all time good shit


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

man im loving these bikes. thinking of doing a frame like the frames from some of these bikes. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Nov 26 2009, 02:11 PM~15790952
> *man im loving these bikes.  thinking of doing a frame like the frames from some of these bikes. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Dec 25 2007, 03:13 PM~9529264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anymore pics?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 27 2009, 04:38 PM~15799487
> *
> 
> 
> ...



exsactly. hey do you got a full build topic on that?


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Nov 7 2007, 07:58 PM~9179623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


insparation for my bike :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 28 2009, 08:34 PM~15808803
> *
> 
> 
> ...


R U RETIRIING TOO???? :0


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 28 2009, 08:55 PM~15809036
> *R U RETIRIING TOO???? :0
> *


naw thats clown confusion 1. i have clown confusion 2 now but 2011 it will be semi retired


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 28 2009, 09:02 PM~15809113
> *naw thats clown confusion 1. i have clown confusion 2 now
> *


SAME ONE QUE NO????POST THE NUMBER TWO!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 28 2009, 09:09 PM~15809193
> *pm sent
> *


LOOKS GOOD...LOTS OF UPGRADINGS


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Nov 27 2009, 08:42 PM~15801608
> *exsactly.  hey do you got a full build topic on that?
> *


nope but i got alot of pics of it


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

post em up we got alll night


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Nov 28 2009, 10:30 PM~15809812
> *post em up we got alll night
> *


post what you got


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)




----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 29 2009, 07:30 AM~15811413
> *post what you got
> *


i anit got shit compared to what u got :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

I GUESS I CAN PUT MY BIKE HERE CAUSE ITS NO LONGER GOING TO BE AT SHOWS UNTIL I DECIDE WHAT TO DO WITH IT  





















:angel: :angel: *SR. BLVD '52*  :angel: :angel:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

CELIA'S EVIL WAYS MIGHT BE NEXT FOR RESTING FROM SHOW'S !


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Dec 8 2009, 02:09 PM~15913986
> *CELIA'S EVIL WAYS MIGHT BE NEXT FOR RESTING FROM SHOW'S !
> *


 WHAT???? U SERIOUS PAULE.....


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 8 2009, 12:20 PM~15913550
> *ttt
> *


Any pics of the trike from way back?


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

i love these sissy bars


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Dec 11 2009, 09:42 AM~15946907
> *i love these sissy bars
> 
> 
> ...


i asked you before, but you dodged the question, are you building anything?


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

anyone got any pics of storm??


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 11 2009, 12:51 PM~15949098
> *i asked you before, but you dodged the question, are you building anything?
> *


No hes not. He just going to go on about how the 90's were "the best years of lowriding" and how its not the same anymore.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 11 2009, 06:06 PM~15952195
> *No hes not. He just going to go on about how the 90's were "the best years of lowriding" and how its not the same anymore.
> *


so.... one of those people thats part of the problem, and not the solution?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 11 2009, 06:37 PM~15953066
> *so.... one of those people thats part of the problem, and not the solution?
> *


Not necessarily part of the problem but he's not really helping the problem by just complaining about it.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 11 2009, 07:40 PM~15953108
> *Not necessarily part of the problem but he's not really helping the problem by just complaining about it.
> *


WE's ABOUT TO GITS ALL DOKTOR PHILL UP IN HURRR!! :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

lol


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 11 2009, 01:51 PM~15949098
> *i asked you before, but you dodged the question, are you building anything?
> *


you never asked me that and no im not building anything no time soon


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 11 2009, 07:40 PM~15953108
> *Not necessarily part of the problem but he's not really helping the problem by just complaining about it.
> *


.....and yall two hoes better watch who yall are talking about


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest+Dec 12 2009, 12:48 AM~15956402-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually, this would be the third time. and if you really have a problem, gimme a call. im not hard to find.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 12 2009, 02:52 AM~15957022
> *actually, this would be the third time.  and if you really have a problem, gimme a call.  im not hard to find.
> *


why do you internet thugs always talk about meeting up when you know thats not realistic when you live miles and miles away.....and when was the other two times you so called asked me about building bikes???


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Dec 11 2009, 11:49 PM~15956413
> *.....and yall two hoes better watch who yall are talking about
> *


why?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

bikes suck why talk bout stupit shit for move on to cars now shit


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Dec 12 2009, 03:27 AM~15957153
> *why do you internet thugs always talk about meeting up when you know thats not realistic when you live miles and miles away.....and when was the other two times you so called asked me about building bikes???
> *


im no internet thug, and im not asking to meet up. i told you to call me and we can discuss your problem. you need to understand something, im a grown ass man, and you made a threat to me. you said i need to watch who im talking about. im just trying to get you to clear up what you meant.

only e-thug here is you. :uh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 12 2009, 11:17 AM~15958887
> *im no internet thug, and im not asking to meet up.  i told you to call me and we can discuss your problem.  you need to understand something, im a grown ass man, and you made a threat to me.  you said i need to watch who im talking about.  im just trying to get you to clear up what you meant.
> 
> only e-thug here is you. :uh:
> *


you know your a big bully haha...............


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 12 2009, 12:20 PM~15958905
> *you know your a big bully   haha...............
> *


im always ready to slap a few here and there :angry: hahahah


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

yea me too. sooooo many fools talk shit on here and try to call me out and when we ga=et to the shows they run with thier tails between thier legs lol


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 12 2009, 12:17 PM~15958887
> *im no internet thug, and im not asking to meet up.  i told you to call me and we can discuss your problem.  you need to understand something, im a grown ass man, and you made a threat to me.  you said i need to watch who im talking about.  im just trying to get you to clear up what you meant.
> 
> only e-thug here is you. :uh:
> *


discuss what problem,we're not doing any buisness so what is there to dicuss?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Dec 13 2009, 04:39 PM~15969737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fool you need to stop plastering this crap in every topic 50000000 times. we get the point.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Dec 13 2009, 12:26 PM~15967518
> *discuss what problem,we're not doing any buisness so what is there to dicuss?
> *


how bout we just ignore it from now on? K? i asked you a question, you got mad. leave it at that.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 13 2009, 09:38 PM~15972070
> *fool you need to stop plastering this crap in every topic 50000000 times. we get the point.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## boricualowlow (Jun 30, 2013)

I don't know if this ones retired but it's a bad bitch, summer 98 issue LRB
View attachment 900481


----------



## boricualowlow (Jun 30, 2013)

Storm winter issue 98'LRB
View attachment 900489


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

boricualowlow said:


> Storm winter issue 98'LRB
> View attachment 900489


this bike has a new owner it came back out last year ... it is now sitting in my garage ...


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

lowridersfinest said:


> NOT RETIRED BUT THIS IS A SWEET ASS PIC


it's a blessing to have Problemas parts on my bike and the original owner helping me out wit my new project


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

lowridersfinest said:


> NOT RETIRED BUT THIS IS A SWEET ASS PIC


I've been wondering where those wheels went :scrutinize:


----------



## boricualowlow (Jun 30, 2013)

Clown Confusion said:


> this bike has a new owner it came back out last year ... it is now sitting in my garage ...


:thumbsup: lucky u, if you ever want to part with it hit me up first. I want to own a piece of history like that one day


----------



## boricualowlow (Jun 30, 2013)

boricualowlow said:


> :thumbsup: lucky u, if you ever want to part with it hit me up first. I want to own a piece of history like that one day


happy it's out again.


----------

